

Every programming languages are just sequence, selection, iteration - maheshs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mslMLp5bQD0&feature=player_embedded#!

======
kjhughes
The presentation is dynamic and flamboyant, but the content is unoriginal and
uninspired.

Summary: Hardware's progressed O(10^25); software, no where near as much.
Software's just been sequence, selection, and iteration in various guises.
Moore's law is ending; clock-speeds, slowing; multi-core, coming. Functional
programming will help.

Check it out if you're interested in a fun talk about programming and history
of languages. The intended audience, despite being at a Rails Conference,
seemed to be programmers who've not ventured far from the popular languages of
the day. Anyone else will likely be disappointed, waiting for a new message
that's never delivered.

~~~
teaspoon
O(10^25) = O(1)

~~~
dkersten
Substituting that in...

 _Summary: Hardware's progressed linearly; software, no where near as much._

~~~
jonsen
If you consider speed and storage as orthogonal dimensions it would be
quadratic.

~~~
dkersten
Well, I just rewrote what grandparent said, subbing in that O(10^25) is
linear.

------
pwpwp
Could you please take the time to go over your title before you post, or read
it after you posted it, and make sure it's grammatically correct?

Thanks.

~~~
Qz
With a little homework you could have easily figured out the poster is not a
native English speaker and thus spared making yourself look like a bit of an
ass.

~~~
zygen
Isn't that even more reason to check it for correctness? I know when I write
in German I do at least two proof readings before I send it out into the wild,
preferably after checking with a native speaker.

~~~
Qz
Checking with a native speaker is not something everyone has access to on an
every-moment basis. Without that, if you're a non-native speaker, how can you
tell that something you don't know is incorrect is incorrect?

It's just a link title with an extra s and 'are' instead of 'is'. Not a big
f'ing deal.

Interesting to see the see-saw of downvotes from people who agreed with me, to
people who apparently agree more with you though.

------
jshen
I have a hard time watching his talks. Too much fluff around the substance.

~~~
joe_the_user
I'd never heard Martin talk.

Honestly, I found him to be an amazing speaker.

I did not find any "fluff", just a wide viewpoint.

~~~
jshen
yeah, a lot of people like his talks. Something about his style is abrasive to
me.

I really liked him on the stack overflow podcast though.

------
nodogbite
He seems just a little too full of himself. One of those people who gets too
much pleasure from hearing words come out of his own mouth.

------
jeberle
I happily accept the mad flourishes of Robert Martin. They fortify his
arguments and help engage the audience. Good education has an element of
entertainment and emotion. It's a part of how we learn, or at least, how we
learn best.

